# Malaysian plane crashes on Ukraine-Russia border



## ThunderCunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Just in



> It's still not clear what happened to today's Malaysia Airlines flight but last night, as the US announced new sanctions on Russia, American officials suggested Russian weapons were behind the downing of a Ukrainian transport aircraft on Monday. Here's what they had to say:
> 
> "On July 14th, Ukrainians lost an An-26 transport jet, which was shot down from an altitude of 21,000 feet, with eight crew on board. And only very sophisticated weapons systems would be able to reach this height."




but this is ongoing here:


----------



## Mυgen (Jul 17, 2014)

Yep its breaking news here in Holland.
The plane was on its way to Amsterdam, so probably the majority of the 280 passengers are Dutch citizens. The biggest question though is if it was shot and if that's the case what the response will be.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 17, 2014)

probably shot          down.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Going to be A+++++++ drama if the Russians did it

Rambo in Perestroika, Dutch/Malaysians


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 17, 2014)

2014 is a very unlucky year for the Malaysia Prime Minister, Najib. Considering that Msia is under a huge debt, and loss of 2 aeroplane, it is just a matter of time to declare Malaysia bankrupt.

Damn it.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah. News updates are slowly now saying it's been shot down. If it turns out to be true, that's a major "oopsie" moment for Russia. Odds are though that Putin isn't going to give the tiniest of ducks and tell the passengers' families to eat his dick.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

man if it was shot down :/


----------



## Seregfin (Jul 17, 2014)

Latest rumor on Dutch television is that Russian separatists thought they were shooting down a Ukrainian transport plane, a Antonov, but it happened to be this in stead.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 17, 2014)

was the plane inside a no-fly zone?


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Ukrainian government right now:


----------



## olaf (Jul 17, 2014)

"but... those are freedom fighters not terrorists..." Retards


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

olaf said:


> "but... those are freedom fighters not terrorists..." Retards



They are neither

They are Russian agents

Neither terrorists nor freedom fighters have surface-to-air missiles capable of nailing a jetliner


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

Seregfin said:


> Latest rumor on Dutch television is that Russian separatists thought they were shooting down a Ukrainian transport plane, a Antonov, but it happened to be this in stead.



........


----------



## Seregfin (Jul 17, 2014)

This was posted around the time the Malaysian airlines plane went down. I don't know the correct translation but I read it's a boast about how they shot an Ukrainian transport plane. The picture on the right is part of a video that's now repeatedly being broadcast on Dutch television saying it's the Malaysian airplane.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2014)

Next we will hear that plane has gone missing and that nobody is able to find it.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jul 17, 2014)

I can see shit hitting the fan from all this.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 17, 2014)

DJ Ezio said:


> I can see shit hitting the fan from all this.



Me as well. I am worried about who was on that flight personally due to nationalities and what have you.


----------



## olaf (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> They are neither
> 
> They are Russian agents
> 
> Neither terrorists nor freedom fighters have surface-to-air missiles capable of nailing a jetliner


but tell that to those pro-russian crowd

I mean, I know for sure tha Ukrainian government isn't to blame because it isn't coherent or competent enough to pull some "let's do some really bad stuff and blame it on pro-russians"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2014)

Alright let the Millitary alliance between Ukraine and Malaysia against the Russian separatist BEGIN!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 17, 2014)

plane was shot down


----------



## Mυgen (Jul 17, 2014)

Schiphol (Amsterdam Airport) doesnt bring any news out now publically about the passengers, but there's a high chance it were all Dutch citizens.

And of course each side is gonna blame the other, it already started before it even was confirmed it was shot down


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Seregfin said:


> Latest rumor on Dutch television is that Russian separatists thought they were shooting down a Ukrainian transport plane, a Antonov, but it happened to be this in stead.



this is a very plausible explanation 


Seregfin said:


> This was posted around the time the Malaysian airlines plane went down. I don't know the correct translation but I read it's a boast about how they shot an Ukrainian transport plane. The picture on the right is part of a video that's now repeatedly being broadcast on Dutch television saying it's the Malaysian airplane.


They shot down a Ukrainian military airplane right before the Malaysian fell. 


DJ Ezio said:


> I can see shit hitting the fan from all this.


yep 


olaf said:


> but tell that to those pro-russian crowd
> 
> I mean, I know for sure tha Ukrainian government isn't to blame because it isn't coherent or competent enough to pull some "let's do some really bad stuff and blame it on pro-russians"


oh they are very capable indeed.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2014)

Pilot: I don't know Bill should we change our flight path AWAY from the war zone 

Co-pilot: I understand your concern but hear me out....


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 17, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> plane was shot down


oh               damn


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

makeoutparadise said:


> Pilot: I don't know Bill should we change our flight path AWAY from the war zone
> 
> Co-pilot: I understand your concern but hear me out....



Hundreds and hundreds of jetliners fly these air corridors ever day.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-interactive/2014/aviation-100-years

This map is basically live

You can see 10-20 airliners over the Russia-Ukraine border right now


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

It's ironic that Putin's fucktards pull this stunt a day after Ukraine submitted their evidence of Russian involvement to the EU.





> "According to the document, the Ukrainian An-26 transport, which was shot down on 14 July near Nizhnie Grachiki, was fired on from Russian territory, a photo apparently showing a Buk-type missile in pursuit, which ultimately destroyed the plane. Ukraine has no such missiles."
> 
> "Maps depict the shelling by Grad missiles on 12 July of the Ukrainian towns of Izvarino, Dyakovo, Zelenopilliya and Biryukovo from Russian territory, as well of mortar attacks on the Ukrainian border checkpoint Marynivka on 12 July, also from Russian territory."


Here's a video showing Russian bombardment of Ukraine from a Russian town, Gukovo. 


In addition to the Buk SAMs, there's also been visual confirmation of 1 Strela-10, which is capable of shooting down a low flying airliner. The separatists were bragging about taking down another Ukrainian An-26 today at the same time the 777 disappeared. 


These murderous bumpkins, Putin's finest, have just killed hundreds of the EU's citizens. It will reflect very badly on the leadership if they continue to ignore Russia's bullshit.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 17, 2014)

a lot of dumbshits calling it a false flag


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of jetliners fly these air corridors ever day.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-interactive/2014/aviation-100-years
> 
> ...



Oh cool thanks blue!!!


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

This is fucking atrocious...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2014)

So this is a Dutch+Malaysian+Ukrainian+Russian affair


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> a lot of dumbshits calling it a false flag


There's been some talk that the recent Russian missile strike against a Ukrainian base for shelling a Russian town was a falseflag. While I usually call bullshit on such claims, Russia actually pulled this shit on Finland in WW2:  Putin seems to be consulting the old playbooks as a of late.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, not only was a passenger airplane shot down over a major international crises zone, it's a Malaysian Airways plane too, after they entered the legends because of their missing flight.

Now would be a great time for the EU to seriously get involved and calm shit down.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 17, 2014)

So what's the worst case scenario that could happen because of this incident?


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> These murderous bumpkins, Putin's finest, have just killed hundreds of the EU's citizens. It will reflect very badly on the leadership if they continue to ignore Russia's bullshit.



they are not under Putin's orders or jurisdiction, they're on their own. They do get their weapons and ammo from Russia though (where else?).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> they are not under Putin's orders or jurisdiction, they're on their own. They do get their weapons and ammo from Russia though (where else?).



They're totally reliant on him for their continued existence and this missile launcher, assuming it is them, has to be fresh from Russian military stores if not actually being operated by out of uniform Russian soldiers.

If Ukrainian separatists did shoot down this plane Putin is totally culpable.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

That's the fucking problem. Putin is supplying this motley bunch of tards with SAMs, tanks, and artillery without any concern for what they do thereafter. Some knuckledragger wanted to brag that he shot down a fascist homo zionist jet and you get this.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 17, 2014)

Strange how this happened during a ongoing conflict in the middle east, I wonder who could behind this truly.

I wonder...


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> they are not under Putin's orders or jurisdiction, they're on their own. They do get their weapons and ammo from Russia though (where else?).



You make a point of not being directly under Putin's orders, but the separatists get an asinine amount of supplies and training from the GRU, who ARE actually under Putin's orders and leadership.

Of course the Pute Polesmokers are going to make excuses for him and call Ukraine the agitator here while completely ignoring Malaysia.  Or they'll use some shitty tu quoque against the West.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

EVO said:


> So what's the worst case scenario that could happen because of this incident?



I dunno the worst, but the best case would be finding the one who pulled the plug.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2014)

Meanwhile at CNN:


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2014)

CNN says separatist are blocking any investigators trying get to the crash site


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 17, 2014)

Ukrainians did it again.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> You make a point of not being directly under Putin's orders, but the separatists get an asinine amount of supplies and training from the GRU, who ARE actually under Putin's orders and leadership.
> 
> Of course the Pute Polesmokers are going to make excuses for him and call Ukraine the agitator here while completely ignoring Malaysia.  Or they'll use some shitty tu quoque against the West.


some people are already blaming obama for this finishing with surreal phrases like "false flag wake up"


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

scaramanga said:


> Ukrainians did it again.



They're Ukrainians, yes, but this time pro-Russia ones, so it's debatable but nice attempt to deflect the current situation.

I knew a tu quoque was coming sooner or later, apologist.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 17, 2014)

It's all fun and games until you shoot a civilian aircraft out of the air


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, the "Ukrainians" deployed a SAM versus an enemy who has no airpower. We have a real comedian here. 

It was either incompetent Russian mercenaries or incompetent Russian soldiers who did this, not that there's a difference between the two.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

Photos of the bodies from shot down airplane.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

some witnesses say the plane was shot down from air by a Ukrainian fighter


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> some witnesses say the plane was shot down from air by a Ukrainian fighter



Source or hearsay.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

Igor Strelkov pretty much claimed they shot down the plane.


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 17, 2014)

> They're Ukrainians, yes, but this time *pro-Russia ones*, so it's debatable but nice attempt to deflect the current situation.


 Any proofs?


> Yes, the "Ukrainians" deployed a SAM versus an enemy who has no airpower. We have a real comedian here.


 As you can see, they can shoot down a civilian aircraft even without enemy.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

three days ago Ukrainian National Security closed the air space above Ukraine. Not sure how planes are still flying over it (not anymore).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 17, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Strange how this happened during a ongoing conflict in the middle east, I wonder who could behind this truly.
> 
> I wonder...


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

scaramanga said:


> Any proofs?
> As you can see, they can shoot down a civilian aircraft even without enemy.



Um, all the news reports going on right now?  Are you dense?

No they can't.  It went down in an area that was absurdly controlled by pro-Russian separatists.  There were no recordings of flight patterns by the Ukrainian air force jets nor were there signatures of Ukrainian missile batteries fired.

You add this with the fact the separatists were bragging about taking a plane down just prior to this revelation.  Holy shit, private.


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

THe Ukranian rebels are idiots for having done this.  They already need all the support they can get from Russia, and all this has done and is going to do is force the Russians to back off, good job rebels. lol


----------



## Naya (Jul 17, 2014)

One of the main ukrainian channels (1+1, TSN) already said that russian terrorists did it.  She kept saying this like 10 times in twenty minutes. It's awful - nobody knows the truth yet, but the bitch keeps saying these words without hesitation. Doesn't she understand this isn't professional and can have further reaction?  village lmao

and Donets'k aint border
it's just the East of Ukraine and not borderline


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Source or hearsay.



ria.ru, "the witnesses were watching SU-25 shot down the plane after which it broke into two parts and fell"


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 17, 2014)

scaramanga said:


> Any proofs?


putin initially dismissed the missile claims


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

The rebels are denying the responsibility, claiming that they don't have military capability to take down a commercial airplane 3000 meters above.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> ria.ru, "the witnesses were watching SU-25 shot down the plane after which it broke into two parts and fell"



That sounds silly first and foremost.  A jet engagement would not be so close to the naked eye, especially the precise nomenclature of jet fighter "by witness" account.



ExoSkel said:


> The rebels are denying the responsibility, claiming that they don't have military capability to take down a commercial airplane 3000 meters above.



They first claim they shot down an aircraft, now realize what they did and deny responsibility.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

makeoutparadise said:


> CNN says separatist are blocking any investigators trying get to the crash site



their press release just stated that they will be cooperating with every agency in objective investigation


----------



## Naya (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> ria.ru, "the witnesses were watching SU-25 shot down the plane after which it broke into two parts and fell"



:S

what witnesses on that height geez


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 17, 2014)

Malaysia airlines is dead...


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe people should go to and from Malaysia via private transport in the future.


----------



## Rain (Jul 17, 2014)

Why the fuck is a transport plane flying over war-zone?


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 17, 2014)

> No they can't. It went down in an area that was absurdly controlled by pro-Russian separatists.


 Too bad they haven't any SAM with Height defeat 10,000 meters.


> There were no recordings of flight patterns by the Ukrainian air force jets nor were there signatures of Ukrainian missile batteries fired.


 Who said this? Ukrainians?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 17, 2014)

Now that you mention it...


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Nana Tsu said:


> :S
> 
> what witnesses on that height geez




you can easily see one plane shooting at another plane in the air at that distance.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> The rebels are denying the responsibility, claiming that they don't have military capability to take down a commercial airplane 3000 meters above.



They fucking don't have the capability

Russia does


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

scaramanga said:


> Who said this? Ukrainians?



/debate     .


----------



## Naya (Jul 17, 2014)

Rain said:


> Why the fuck is a transport plane flying over war-zone?



Ukrainians are the only ones to call this war.
Officially there is no war in that area, so...


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

I wonder what Malaysian Airline tickets go for these days.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

there were 23 US citizens on the plane.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> They fucking don't have the capability
> 
> Russia does


So does fucking Ukraine.

Point is, the rebels shot down the plane, and they did steal BUK missile system from Ukraine airbase.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Nana Tsu said:


> Ukrainians are the only ones to call this war.
> Officially there is no war in that area, so...



it is officially a war zone and Ukrainian authorities warned that the air space over the "war zone" has been closed.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> there were 23 US citizens on the plane.



And we'll get to the bottom of it, but for you and that other Russian apologist to think Ukraine could have the capacity deep within separatist territory to do this screams the sentiment that 9/11 truthers would illogically think.


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> there were 23 US citizens on the plane.



news just keeps getting worse for Russian support of the rebels.


----------



## Naya (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> you can easily see one plane shooting at another plane in the air at that distance.


where did you take that 3000 metres?
the plain was over 9600 height, there are rules for air corridors for every country and for Ukraine too, the plane could not be lower in this case


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 17, 2014)

I am not riding Malaysian Airplane anymore. Ever.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry, nobody is buying your story. The plane went down over a territory filled with illiterate drunken mercs using heavy Russian weaponry. Any comments by Russia's literally state fucking owned and controlled media can be dismissed as propaganda and sloppy damage control. Also,  at anyone who believes the separatist leadership who abducts, tortures, and executes civilians and then claims that they're merely defending their freedom, when most of these fucks aren't even from Ukraine. 

Outside of battlefield matches and movies, jets don't engage other aircraft or most targets at visual range, so these so-called witnesses are clearly talking out of their asses. That being said, I wouldn't put it past a Russian pilot to strafe a passenger jet at close range with missiles or guns. With Rusky level incompetence anything is possible.


----------



## Le Pirate (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> ria.ru, "the witnesses were watching SU-25 shot down the plane after which it broke into two parts and fell"



Consider the source.

In this case, the source is Russian, which presents a very obvious slant.


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> And we'll get to the bottom of it, but for you and that other Russian apologist to think Ukraine could have the capacity deep within separatist territory to do this screams the sentiment that 9/11 truthers would illogically think.


I know it's obvious as fuck that some dumbfuck rebel with access to a Russian anti aircraft missiles shot that thing down.  Another reason why you don't give your own weapons to freaken rebels.  That goes for the US to, see the Afghan war vs the Russians.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

The separatists are in possession of the black box. We will never know the truth of this.


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

The balck box woudln't be able to tell you anything.  They were all dead as soon as they got hit.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

The area is under near constant surveillance by the US, NATO, and Ukraine. If a missile was fired from separatist territory, I'm sure the high ups already know and it will come out eventually.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> The area is under near constant surveillance by the US, NATO, and Ukraine. If a missile was fired from separatist territory, I'm sure the high ups already know and it will come out eventually.



DECADENT WESTERN LIBERAL LIES! 

Only Tsar Putin I delivers truth.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> The area is under near constant surveillance by the US, NATO, and Ukraine. If a missile was fired from separatist territory, I'm sure the high ups already know and it will come out eventually.


The zone is normal commercial airplane air route, meaning there are multiple international commercial airplanes use that route daily. It seems like Malaysia flight happened to be the unlucky one.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Putin must be fucking livid right now.


----------



## Rain (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> The area is under near constant surveillance by the US, NATO, and Ukraine. If a missile was fired from separatist territory, I'm sure the high ups already know and it will come out eventually.



Don't trust them.

Don't trust Putin, either.

Don't trust anything. Question everything.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Sorry, nobody is buying your story. The plane went down over a territory filled with illiterate drunken mercs using heavy Russian weaponry. Any comments by Russia's literally state fucking owned and controlled media can be dismissed as propaganda and sloppy damage control. Also,  at anyone who believes the separatist leadership who abducts, tortures, and executes civilians and then claims that they're merely defending their freedom, when most of these fucks aren't even from Ukraine.



the refugees from these territories say the complete opposite. it's the Ukrainian military that employs heavy machinery and artillery against peaceful unarmed citizens (and armed separatists, too). They are shooting at border posts where Ukrainian refugees are trying to leave the country. Some refugees never make it out. alive. 



> Outside of battlefield matches and movies, jets don't engage other aircraft or most targets at visual range, so these so-called witnesses are clearly talking out of their asses. That being said, I wouldn't put it past a Russian pilot to strafe a passenger jet at close range with missiles or guns. With Rusky level incompetence anything is possible.


it's still possible.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

^No, it isn't.  You're grasping at straws.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Le Pirate said:


> Consider the source.
> 
> In this case, the source is Russian, which presents a very obvious slant.



Ukraine has its own pretty big slant, it's using any means possible to demonize Russia.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Ukraine has its own pretty big slant, it's using any means possible to demonize Russia.



Considering Russia stirred this shit up, it's in zero position to talk.


----------



## Naya (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> They are shooting at border posts where Ukrainian refugees are trying to leave the country. Some refugees never make it out. alive.


leave for where. 
For what country? For Russia? Can they? Really?
lmao shooting at borders, those borders are full of wholes, people go shopping through those wholes without being noticed for centuries


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

The case here is pretty damning. There's a group of poorly trained, basically autonomous thugs with heavy weaponry who've been shooting down Ukrainian aicraft for weeks. A passenger jet is blown apart in the area they operate in, and those same separatists also gloat on twitter about taking out another Ukranian jet AT THE SAME TIME this airliner disappears. You have to be capable of some serious mental gymnastics to think it's anyone but these chucklefucks. Of course, all the Putin apologists I've seen are rationalization masters so none of these excuses/deflections are surprising.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

I think it's pretty much proven at this point. Anyone out there (other than the separatists) saying it wasn't the separatists?

Ukrainian false flag/Russian military action are off the table.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 17, 2014)

I wouldn't like to be those rebels right now, not even Putin can possibly say anything on their defense, maybe...


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

man some of these pics are showing bodies laying everywhere in the wreckage. Bad week for Putin, that was the last thing he needed after the sanctions.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> I think it's pretty much proven at this point. Anyone out there (other than the separatists) saying it wasn't the separatists?
> 
> Ukrainian false flag/Russian military action are off the table.



Nothing is proven until an investigation happens.  That is the point of the investigation.  All we have now is pro puts and anti puts mud slinging accusations at each other.  Nothing is certain until independent people go in and actually check the site over.  And satelite video comes in.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 17, 2014)

Very tragic,it's unbelievable that the Malaysia airlines is involved again just few months later the disappearing of their other plane,is that the curse of the Malaysia Airlines?


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael, I'm not expert in Ukrainian military jets so I will refrain from comment. 




Nana Tsu said:


> leave for where.
> For what country? For Russia? Can they? Really?
> lmao shooting at borders, those borders are full of wholes, people go shopping through those wholes without being noticed for centuries



yeah, Ukrainian refugees trying to leave Ukraine are being constantly shot down by Ukrainian military with heavy artillery, not guns. I heard this from refugees who said some of the people they left with got shot down right in front of them. There's also news that Ukrainian military shoots missles at the border posts (I'm not familiar with military terminology, but it's heavy duty artillery that shots explosives at a distance).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Did the press conference start: "Okay, so you're not going to believe this shit..."


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

@Nico: You seem to hear a lot of things but don't really read anything about it.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 17, 2014)

What a mess.

I'm gonna need more details before I can formulate an opinion.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm reading right now, both in English and Russian. I can post the Russian sources if you wish: 


 here is an interview of the Russian refugees in Russia by a priest about their escape from the war zone. Here they also said that whatever Russian news say is true, Ukrainian news are biased. They say they don't even have Ukrainian journalists on site, only Russian who are risking their lives out there. These people are peaceful citizens and did not participate in the shootings. Their places of work were destroyed so they had to leave. They belong to neither side of the conflict.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

The conspiracy people are already clambering all over this "It was the same type of plane!" and other dumb shit that I've read online.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

The 777 was obliterated.No one can say with a straight face that this was regular (as far as such things go) plane crash.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> I think it's pretty much proven at this point. Anyone out there (other than the separatists) saying it wasn't the separatists?
> 
> Ukrainian false flag/Russian military action are off the table.



Yes, because there's no such thing as the separatists as a coherent military organization capable of operating surface-to-air missiles.

Do you think some fucking hick farmer rebel just climbed into this SAM battery and went "Hey, I bet that's a Ukrainian military transport? I bet this is the "fire missile" button?

Owned and operated by Russia. This was almost certainly a mistake, but it was a Russian military action.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

The concerned separatists have sincerely declared that they don't have any MANPADS, tanks, SAMS, or artillery provided by Russia or captured from Ukraine. 

Oh wait...These inbred morons don't know how the internet works.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow this thread became long so quickly. 
Anywho WW3?


----------



## Le Pirate (Jul 17, 2014)

Some guy on CNN was just trying to say that it was a normal air crash. That network has really been losing a lot of credibility lately.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jul 17, 2014)

malaysia getting all the wrong attention again... lol

but what a disaster.. i didn't know ukraine had become a warzone and that they were shooting down refugees.. r.i.p 300 passengers 

can someone tell me why are the separatists trying to shoot down ukrainian aircrafts? why were they bragging about it on twitter? that's so dumb.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Updates: 


> BREAKING: Separatists willing to have up to three day ceasefire to allow for recovery work at site of downed airliner: RIA


- live feed from Reuters 

From Ria
Separatists are gathering documents of the people who died in the plane crash. Ambulances are on site. There are 300 bodies even, 285 passengers and 15 crew.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> Wow this thread became long so quickly.
> Anywho WW3?



OMG, how original.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Updates:
> 
> - live feed from Reuters
> 
> ...



Three hundred bodies? Ha, nice try. We know what this means. It's a sign from the Zionist Oppressors. 

By the way, where was Mega Harrison around the time this crash took place?


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OMG, how original.


OMG you got me!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Apparently a lot of teenagers on board.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OMG, how original.



Sometimes I think these posters want WW3 to happen just so they can say "look I was right." in their final moments. (If WW3 did go nuclear which is no guarantee since WW2 both sides had some seriously fucked up weapons and neither used because of the fear of the other using same weapons.)


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jul 17, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Sometimes I think these posters want WW3 to happen just so they can say "look I was right." in their final moments. (If WW3 did go nuclear which is no guarantee since WW2 both sides had some seriously fucked up weapons and neither used because of the fear of the other using same weapons.)


Calm yo tits yo! I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jul 17, 2014)

18.56 An incredible story has emerged from Facebook.
A Dutch passenger, Cor Pan, took a photo of the plane from the departures lounge of Amsterdam airport.
He captioned the image: "If it disappears, this is what it looks like."
This is the photo he took.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Sometimes I think these posters want WW3 to happen just so they can say "look I was right." in their final moments. (If WW3 did go nuclear which is no guarantee since WW2 both sides had some seriously fucked up weapons and neither used because of the fear of the other using same weapons.)



I think it's just stupid because it's been over 60 years and really I think that the time of Wars like that might just be over. We seem more involved in these proxy wars where there are small countries being fought all over the world by small forces than a large war where Europe just goes fuck it (because let's be honest it's not really going to be called a World War if Europe doesn't lose its shit). 

The first world war was a cluster-fuck borne out of a bunch of countries basically stabbing each other in the back for the better part of one millennium. The second was born out of Germany being pissed about the first and riling up Japan and their comedy sidekick, Italy. 

I don't think we'll see something like that again in Europe and I think people aren't going to call something involving the Middle East or far east Asia alone a World War.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jul 17, 2014)

I swear to God, Malaysia should just give up... First it completely losses an aircraft with no traces left, now pro-Russian rebels shoot another one down. Great. 

They say that a _Buk _ SAM brought the aircraft down. It's possible. The Ukrainian army has it so the rebels stealing one is quite probable. 
And just for the record, the Russian army has the system too (if you were wondering for some reason ).


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Apparently a lot of teenagers on board.



All of the Malaysian NF'ers hopefully are safe 

R.I.P. innocent people.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> I swear to God, Malaysia should just give up... First it completely losses an aircraft with no traces left, now pro-Russian rebels shoot another one down. Great.
> 
> They say that a _Buk _ SAM brought the aircraft down. It's possible. The Ukrainian army has it so the rebels stealing one is quite probable. And just for the record, the Russian army has the system too.


The separatists tried to delete pictures they uploaded of this harmless looking thing.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> Yes, because there's no such thing as the separatists as a coherent military organization capable of operating surface-to-air missiles.
> 
> Do you think some fucking hick farmer rebel just climbed into this SAM battery and went "Hey, I bet that's a Ukrainian military transport? I bet this is the "fire missile" button?
> 
> Owned and operated by Russia. This was almost certainly a mistake, but it was a Russian military action.


LoL, these butthurt fucks constantly bursting out "LOOK LOOK RUSSIA DID IT BECUZ PUTIN!"

You have your head stuck in your anal if you think Russia or Putin wanted this to happen while they want to repair their relationship with EU. 

Those separatists has former Ukrainian soldiers within their ranks. Not all of them are uneducated hicks or farmers. And the only proof of Russia-related soldiers only known to be active in Donetsk are Vostok battalion aka bunch of trigger happy Chechen mullahs.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeez rebels trying to start a war.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Jeez rebels trying to start a war.



Now now.Jumping to conclusions or anything like this about the who,what and how in this situation certainly seems rather dangerous.


----------



## Nic (Jul 17, 2014)

The rebels weren't trying to start a war, just looks like they fucked up. lol


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm not saying Putin wanted it but somebody is definitely trying to start something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm not saying Putin wanted it but somebody is definitely trying to start something.



Yes, because mistakes never happen. 

Take your conspiracy bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

*Major Mistake

Granted it looks odd this happened the same day as TWA 800 ATC.
Not saying it means something, just that it looks odd.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, because mistakes never happen.
> 
> Take your conspiracy bullshit somewhere else.



I'm not a believer of conspiracy theories but do you really think that the Russian rebels didn't do it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Major Mistake



Honestly that seems like the kind of area that planes should be diverted around. I am shocked they're allowed over there.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, these butthurt fucks constantly bursting out "LOOK LOOK RUSSIA DID IT BECUZ PUTIN!"
> 
> You have your head stuck in your anal if you think Russia or Putin wanted this to happen while they want to repair their relationship with EU.
> 
> Those separatists has former Ukrainian soldiers within their ranks. Not all of them are uneducated hicks or farmers. And the only proof of Russia-related soldiers only known to be active in Donetsk are Vostok battalion aka bunch of trigger happy Chechen mullahs.



I just said it was probably not intentional. No, I don't think Russia wanted this to happen.

But the fact remains that someone shot down a jetliner from beyond visual range with a sophisticated weapons system a bunch of Ukrainian peasants had no business knowing how to use.

If you don't think Russian special forces are in the Ukraine assisting the separatists, you're drinking poisoned kool-aid.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 17, 2014)

Horrible... my condolences to the families of the victims.

Apparently the rebels made a mistake... when I make a mistake, it usually ruins my day, and perhaps causes some annoyance to someone else. But this mistake ended the lives of 300 people...


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

RT claimed that it was a Ukrainian assassination attempt on Putin's personal jet, which just happened to be around that area at the same time, and it struck the Malaysian airliner instead.  Holy shit, I mean, really, how can any professional think that sounds remotely plausible or in good taste to run such a story? They may be Putin's mouthpiece, but somebody at RT jumped the gun when they decided to go with that cover. Putin just can't catch any breaks with his troublemakers or spokespeople.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

To repeat, the separatists fucked up by shooting down commercial airplane. The separatists could've used the Buk missile system they received from Russia, or they could've used the one they stole from the Ukrainian airbase. Either way, they are responsible for it.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> RT claimed that it was a Ukrainian assassination attempt on Putin's personal jet, which just happened to be around that area at the same time, and it struck the Malaysian airliner instead.



Source?


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Loki-tama said:


> 18.56 An incredible story has emerged from Facebook.
> A Dutch passenger, Cor Pan, took a photo of the plane from the departures lounge of Amsterdam airport.
> He captioned the image: "If it disappears, this is what it looks like."
> This is the photo he took.


yeah saw that too, cazy


Blue said:


> I just said it was probably not intentional. No, I don't think Russia wanted this to happen.
> 
> But the fact remains that someone shot down a jetliner from beyond visual range with a sophisticated weapons system a bunch of Ukrainian peasants had no business knowing how to use.
> 
> If you don't think Russian special forces are in the Ukraine assisting the separatists, you're drinking poisoned kool-aid.


links?
there's a lot of propaganda from multiple sides, who knows who's right? I don't believe we ordinary Joes will ever know the truth. We are only manipulated by various entities for their respective needs. So I take the side of objectivity and skepticism, meaning, I don't believe anyone. But I generally lean toward the belief that Russia is trying to avoid conflict with anyone.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> But the fact remains that someone shot down a jetliner from beyond visual range with a sophisticated weapons system a bunch of *Ukrainian peasants had no business knowing how to use*.


And you know this exactly how? How do you know that they are just bunch of peasants? I've already pointed out that that there are actual soldiers within the ranks of the rebels. 

BTW, Buk missile system is not some kind of sophisticated weapon. It's 70's Soviet era surface to air missile system that even untrained "peasants" can use. It was actively used by Talibans during the War in Afghanistan.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Basically,
the plane should have never been there.
Separatists shot it down not knowing it was civilian.
They now try too save their asses by "covering their tracks". Miserably.

Did I get that right?


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> RT claimed that it was a Ukrainian assassination attempt on Putin's personal jet, which just happened to be around that area at the same time, and it struck the Malaysian airliner instead.  Holy shit, I mean, really, how can any professional think that sounds remotely plausible or in good taste to run such a story? They may be Putin's mouthpiece, but somebody at RT jumped the gun when they decided to go with that cover. Putin just can't catch any breaks with his troublemakers or spokespeople.



It's RT...the personal fap material for WEstern leftists.

Did you expect any actual integrity from it?

Anyway I'm glad to see the rebels have pretty much, or are going to pretty much, lose all but .01% of sympathy from others.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Distance said:


> Source?



Incompetence from top to bottom.

They changed the title, but somebody who believes their bullshit saved it for the rest of us illuminati/lizard people.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcq81IlZczo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Incompetence from top to bottom.
> 
> They changed the title, but somebody who believes their bullshit saved it for the rest of us illuminati/lizard people.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xcq81IlZczo[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, what?


*An anonymous source* reported they intersected at the same point and echelon.

This is terrible.



> For technical reasons, the comments feature has been temporarily disabled.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 17, 2014)

There are lots of Dutch people here in NF. It'd be nice if they dropped by to say they're okay... I know the likelihood of there being any NFers is very small, but still.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Basically,
> the plane should have never been there.
> Separatists shot it down not knowing it was civilian.
> They now try too save their asses by "covering their tracks". Miserably.
> ...



this seems to be case right now. But everything is possible.




Facts: nobody has any solid proof of how the plane was downed. Everybody has opinions on it. Nobody can prove if it was shot down by BUK system or by a fighter jet. Heck, even a UFO could've done it.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> this seems to be case right now. But everything is possible.



Wow you are desperate not to paint anything Russian or pro-Russian as a culprit aren't you?


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Basically,
> the plane should have never been there.



No, read the fucking thread



Blue said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of jetliners fly these air corridors ever day.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-interactive/2014/aviation-100-years
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Right now a guy in Heaven is nagging at his wife, mocking her in a shrill voice: "But honey, I got the tickets so cheap!"


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Holy shit, go full screen and look at what's rolling down the street. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiI9s-zWLs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Wow you are desperate not to paint anything Russian or pro-Russian as a culprit aren't you?



i'm not desperate for anything. Separatists could be the culprit. Ukrainians could be the culprit. My bet is on Ukrainians given their behavior. 




Anyway the Spanish noticed military jets near the plane 3 minutes before it crashed:


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

You mean one Spanish guy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> No, read the fucking thread




I read the thread, genius.
And don't pull that tough shit, won't work on me.

And it's not about what you posted, so don't try to make yourself important either by pointing out something irrelevant.

It's about that planes flying over that area is a fucking bad idea as we saw today.
That's why it shouldn't be there.
It's a miracle this didn't happen sooner.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Anyway the Spanish noticed military jets near the plane 3 minutes before it crashed:





Mael said:


> You mean one Spanish guy.



So it begins.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> You mean one Spanish guy.



he's an air traffic controller, had to look up the term, geez
Translation from Russian:
"Military planes flew near the 777 only 3 minutes before it crashed" 
"Kyiv authorities said that the plane crashed as soon as it disappeared from the radar, how could they have known so soon?"


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I read the thread, genius.
> And don't pull that tough shit, won't work on me.
> 
> And it's not about what you posted, so don't try to make yourself important either by pointing out something irrelevant.
> ...



they were warned, too, that Eastern Ukraine air space is a no-fly zone by Ukrainian authorities


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> he's an air traffic controller, had to look up the term, geez
> Translation from Russian:
> "Military planes flew near the 777 only 3 minutes before it crashed"
> "Kyiv authorities said that the plane crashed as soon as it disappeared from the radar, how could they have known so soon?"



Yeah, the feed's from RT.

Holy shit, Nico.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I read the thread


then why did you say something stupid




> genius.


Thank you 


> And don't pull that tough shit, won't work on me.


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I?ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I?ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills.



> And it's not about what you posted, so don't try to make yourself important either by pointing out something irrelevant.


How is it not about what I posted. You said the plane shouldn't have been there.

It, in fact, should have been there. And it was. 



> It's about that planes flying over that area is a fucking bad idea as we saw today.


Maybe you should tell that to the other 100+ airliners that're going to overfly the border today?


> That's why it shouldn't be there.


Why was that again?


> It's a miracle this didn't happen sooner.


More like it was a miracle someone was actually dumb enough to fire a SAM at a random target?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

This video was taken today from South Eastern Ukraine and clearly shows a Buk rumbling down a street. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiI9s-zWLs4[/YOUTUBE]
My guess is that they're heading towards the border and afterwards nobody will see this vehicle again.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> Yeah, the feed's from RT.
> 
> Holy shit, Nico.



what's RT? 

and unlike you, I have no problems with being wrong. So your provocation blows right past me. Save your vocal ammo for someone as willing to prove their point as you are. I will not participate in this convo with you any longer.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> what's RT?



RT's (Russia Today) known for being a pro-Russia/Putin news source that makes Fox and MSNBC sound downright objective in their news coverage, which is why any story from them should be taken with a cup of salt until its corroborated by other sources.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Fox/MSNBC will never lie to you, they will tell you the truth and then tell you how you should view it and how it's someone's fault

RT just straight-up lies

Doesn't give a darn


----------



## baconbits (Jul 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> and unlike you, I have no problems with being wrong.



Believe me, we all know this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> Fox/MSNBC will never lie to you, they will tell you the truth and then tell you how you should view it and how it's someone's fault
> 
> RT just straight-up lies
> 
> Doesn't give a darn



MSNBC and Fox will totally lie to you too, but RT doesn't seem to stop lying.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 17, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> Wow this thread became long so quickly.
> Anywho WW3?


I don't think both parties will risk themselves by opening fire against country, starting a world-wide military fight.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5E8kDo2n6g[/YOUTUBE]





			
				video conversation translation said:
			
		

> A: I. "Bes" Bezler
> B: his GRU chief colonel V. M. Geranin of general HQ
> 
> A: Shot down a plane just now. "Miner's" group. Fell down near Enakievo.
> ...


Between this shit and the footage of the Buk getting the hell out of dodge, we can say that the rebels/separatists/mercenaries/thugs/russian soldiers fucked up big time.

Footage of the fleeing murder weapon.
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiI9s-zWLs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> then why did you say something stupid
> 
> 
> Thank you
> ...



Were you really a navy seal?


----------



## Jagger (Jul 17, 2014)

^


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey you never know,  you could be talking to Fedor and not know it.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 17, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Were you really a navy seal?



Yes. In fact the navy seals exclusively recruit themselves from anime forum staff. It has been that way ever since the WWII broke the Japanese monopoly over the incredibly skilled mercenaries only found in anime fandom.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

US officials verify that they have radar track of the missile launch and its interception of the plane. They're not saying who yet, but we already know that for all intents and purposes.

Look at this fucking midget.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> US officials verify that they have radar track of the missile launch and its interception of the plane. They're not saying who yet, but we already know that for all intents and purposes.
> 
> Look at this fucking midget.



Again how do we know.  There has been NO investigation and a couple of youtube videos that could be anyone doesn't prove a thing.

Everyone should just calm down, stop pointing fingers at both sides and allow the investigation to go ahead without any political interfering.  Then those responsible (Ukraine,Russia,boogieman,accident,whatever) can be arrested and sent to the hague for all i care regardless of how high up any military or political ladder they are.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

The pentagon has confirmed that the plane was shot down. I don't think anybody here thinks this was a sanctioned attack, but there is going to be hell to pay regardless.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Again how do we know.  There has been NO investigation and a couple of youtube videos that could be anyone doesn't prove a thing.
> 
> Everyone should just calm down, stop pointing fingers at both sides and allow the investigation to go ahead without any political interfering.  Then those responsible (Ukraine,Russia,boogieman,accident,whatever) can be arrested and sent to the hague for all i care regardless of how high up any military or political ladder they are.



You forgot Jews.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

These lives are on Obama.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> These lives are on Obama.



No they're not.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

He definitely needs to knock it off with these sanctions.  He is moving closer to all out war with the Soviets.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> RT's (Russia Today) known for being a pro-Russia/Putin news source that makes Fox and MSNBC sound downright objective in their news coverage, which is why any story from them should be taken with a cup of salt until its corroborated by other sources.


I was reading RIA news. 



Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5E8kDo2n6g[/YOUTUBE]Between this shit and the footage of the Buk getting the hell out of dodge, we can say that the rebels/separatists/mercenaries/thugs/russian soldiers fucked up big time.
> 
> Footage of the fleeing murder weapon.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wow nice video. This confirms it then.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Even I have difficulty blaming Obama for this.

I mean, he didn't do jack shit all, and he should have

But so should the Europeans have

and it's their fucking plane



> Were you really a navy seal?


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Again how do we know.  There has been NO investigation and a couple of youtube videos that could be anyone doesn't prove a thing.
> 
> Everyone should just calm down, stop pointing fingers at both sides and allow the investigation to go ahead without any political interfering.  Then those responsible (Ukraine,Russia,boogieman,accident,whatever) can be arrested and sent to the hague for all i care regardless of how high up any military or political ladder they are.



this is an active area, so it wouldn't be surprising if there has been some kind of military observation.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2014)

Mael said:


> You forgot Jews.



You mean the zombie jewish lizards from beyond the moon?

And I am not saying it isn't a trigger happy seperatists.  It is the highest of the possibilities (The other 2 a trigger happy ukranian or 3rd an accident.  Neither leadership sanctioning the attack), I'm just saying let the professionals do their jobs before jumping to conclusions and posting unvarified youtube videos does not help the situation either.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> He definitely needs to knock it off with these sanctions.  He is moving closer to all out war with the Soviets.



lolwut

No, he needs to multiply the sanctions, and support an international peacekeeping (read: kick the Russians the fuck out) operation in Ukraine.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2014)

> Reuters Top News ‏@Reuters 1m
> #BREAKING: Russia's Putin says Kiev bears responsibility for crash of passenger plane because it was brought down in Ukraine: RIA




Hilarious response from based Putin.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> These lives are on Obama.



I don't like Obama but this isn't on him but on the people who did it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2014)

Obama needs to at least share a portion of the blame.


----------



## Taco (Jul 17, 2014)

These separatists have sure done it now...


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Hilarious response from based Putin.



yeah putting the blame on Ukraine is not cool.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Obama needs to at least share a portion of the blame.



Why? What does Obama have to do with any of this?


----------



## Taco (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry for my lack of knowledge on the topic but why were airlines allowing their planes to fly through "warzones" in the first place? I know they're gonna be avoiding this shit like the plague now but why were they doing it in the first place?



hcheng02 said:


> Why? What does Obama have to do with any of this?



Oh, I guess you haven't heard.. Yeah, Obama is the root of all evil in the world.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia is white of course he's gonna blame Obama 

Putin


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

This may be the most unfortunate facebook post of all time.

"In case it disappears, this is what it looks like." He was on the plane.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2014)

Arishem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]V5E8kDo2n6g[/youtube]





> Originally Posted by video conversation translation
> A: I. "Bes" Bezler
> B: his GRU chief colonel V. M. Geranin of general HQ
> 
> ...



yeah the translation is correct. The last words, though, are: "they f*** they're flying over a war zone" this is kinda true though. Kozitsyn is a leader of the Cossacs that shot down the plane as the video states.


----------



## Distance (Jul 17, 2014)

What exactly will be done to Russia anyway if they take responsibility for this? There are already sanctions in place. More sanctions? By the EU? It has already shown that it is insecure with the sanctions. More sanctions? By the US? It has already shown that it alone doesn't have a strong affect on Russia.

In fact, every sanction on Russia is returned upon Ukraine. We've seen that much so far. I doubt that this plane crash will have any change in what has gone on so far.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for confirming the translation.

Here are the controls for a Buk; you don't use this shit without training.lol CNN
*Spoiler*: __ 



not the plane


----------



## Stelios (Jul 17, 2014)

Israel is throwing bombs all over the place , Ukraine situation escalates non-stop and market's fluctuate


----------



## Le Pirate (Jul 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Obama needs to at least share a portion of the blame.



???????????????????
_?????????????????????_
*????????????????????*


----------



## Sajin (Jul 17, 2014)

Pretty sure the rebels shot it down, but...



Blue said:


> *Fox/MSNBC will never lie to you, they will tell you the truth* and then tell you how you should view it and how it's someone's fault
> 
> RT just straight-up lies
> 
> Doesn't give a darn



No wonder why every single Russia related thread on NF is so onesided. And people keep talking about Russian propaganda, lol


----------



## Chelydra (Jul 17, 2014)

The only blame that Obama needs to take here is the fact that he has been a pansy ass through out this whole affair.


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 17, 2014)

Sajin said:


> Pretty sure the rebels shot it down, but...
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why every single Russia related thread on NF is so onesided. And people keep talking about Russian propaganda, lol



He is right though. Western media spin the hell out of stuff (like neglecting that study X was done by an undergrad getting paid by Company Y) but they seldom lie. In the age of the internet, that would lose them viewers fast.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 17, 2014)

Air Traffic Control Kiev

it says Ukrainian army there...


----------



## Stelios (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

Russia ran this story some weeks ago, bragging that their new Buk systems would defend the separatists' skies.  


I just can't


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2014)

so much for the separatists not having the capability


----------



## Nordstrom (Jul 17, 2014)

DJ Ezio said:


> I can see shit hitting the fan from all this.



Hopefully something good comes out of this.



EVO said:


> So what's the worst case scenario that could happen because of this incident?



Worst? WWIII, but it's unlikely. Also, please tell me FBR has been updated! 



Mael said:


> They're Ukrainians, yes, but this time pro-Russia ones, so it's debatable but nice attempt to deflect the current situation.
> 
> I knew a tu quoque was coming sooner or later, apologist.



And should we give the first incident a free pass because they weren't pro Russians? Terribad display of arrogance...



Mael said:


> DECADENT WESTERN LIBERAL LIES!
> 
> Only Tsar Putin I delivers truth.



He would be Vladimir IV if that were the case, or alternatively, Vladimir IV Putin... Or Vladimir IV Teh Putin 



Rain said:


> Don't trust them.
> 
> Don't trust Putin, either.
> 
> Don't trust anything. Question everything.



That's what we should all do.



Nana Tsu said:


> leave for where.
> For what country? For Russia? Can they? Really?
> lmao shooting at borders, those borders are full of wholes, people go shopping through those wholes without being noticed for centuries



Yes, that's what they've been doing.



initpidzero said:


> Wow this thread became long so quickly.
> Anywho WW3?



Yes please!



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> OMG, how original.



It's a slow age, what do you expect.



Nemesis said:


> Sometimes I think these posters want WW3 to happen just so they can say "look I was right." in their final moments. (If WW3 did go nuclear which is no guarantee since WW2 both sides had some seriously fucked up weapons and neither used because of the fear of the other using same weapons.)



Rather than lots of proxy wars dragging on, I'd rather have one big war for a short period of time and get rid of this annoying polarization and interventions everywhere. 



Arishem said:


> RT claimed that it was a Ukrainian assassination attempt on Putin's personal jet, which just happened to be around that area at the same time, and it struck the Malaysian airliner instead.  Holy shit, I mean, really, how can any professional think that sounds remotely plausible or in good taste to run such a story? They may be Putin's mouthpiece, but somebody at RT jumped the gun when they decided to go with that cover. Putin just can't catch any breaks with his troublemakers or spokespeople.



It's RT, so don't trust them. Putin pays their wages.


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Stelios said:


> Air Traffic Control Kiev
> 
> it says Ukrainian army there...



One twitter account versus a plethora of official intel sources...


----------



## Pliskin (Jul 17, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> Rather than lots of proxy wars dragging on, I'd rather have one big war for a short period of time and get rid of this annoying polarization and interventions everywhere.



What? I mean literally what? You'd rather have 90% of humanity die from a world war that would inevitably go nuclear than live with a polarized world.

Fucking what? 

Is there an equivalent to an intellectual Darwin award?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 17, 2014)

> Mobile phone footage captures explosion in Ukrainian field
> Rebels bragged about crash, saying: 'That was a blast'
> Rebel commander tweeted about downing Ukrainian military plane
> He said: 'We warned you - do not fly in our sky'
> ...


----------



## Mael (Jul 17, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> What? I mean literally what? You'd rather have 90% of humanity die from a world war that would inevitably go nuclear than live with a polarized world.
> 
> Fucking what?
> 
> Is there an equivalent to an intellectual Darwin award?



He's not too bright in his idealism.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 17, 2014)

Some bad Juju on that airline. :S


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Well one thing is for certain..... the separatist made one of the biggest fuck ups known to man, and then are so stupid they don't even think to hide the weapons system that did it (not that it matters now since it's on web) 

Congrats guys, you know have half the planet gunning for your heads


----------



## Arishem (Jul 17, 2014)

For the world it was an unbearable tragedy, but for the People's Republic of Doenetsk it was Thursday.


----------



## Blue (Jul 17, 2014)

Sajin said:


> Pretty sure the rebels shot it down, but...
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder why every single Russia related thread on NF is so onesided. And people keep talking about Russian propaganda, lol



Like I said earlier, not even Xinhua, the official mouthpiece of the Chinese Communist Party, or Al Jazeera, the 24 hour terrorist network, lie in their reporting. Omit things? Sure. A lot of things? Usually. Lie? no.

Takes a special kind of shit to just make up journalism. That's RT.


----------



## Chainwave (Jul 17, 2014)

Crimson King said:


> "Mobile phone footage captures explosion in Ukrainian field
> Rebels bragged about crash, saying: 'That was a blast'
> Rebel commander tweeted about downing Ukrainian military plane
> He said: 'We warned you - do not fly in our sky'
> ...



So.. Daily Mail, and who knows what else posted this delightful translation:



to this video:


What a joke translation. "A transcript that chills the blood", durr hurr, it's likely a bunch of citizens witnessing the crash. "That was a blast" Was translated from "Eto blyadt", which is incorrect, because blyadt =/= blast, and is in fact just a common swear word. No "happy voice", other then some guy making a sarcastic joke either. I wish DailyMail further continued the translation before cutting it off, when some old lady piped up, "What was that, a plane?" possibly after waking up from from a mid-day nap.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 17, 2014)

Rokudaime said:


> 2014 is a very unlucky year for the Malaysia Prime Minister, Najib. Considering that Msia is under a huge debt, and loss of 2 aeroplane, it is just a matter of time to declare Malaysia bankrupt.
> 
> Damn it.



a matter of time before he commits seppuku


----------



## brolmes (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> then why did you say something stupid
> 
> 
> Thank you
> ...



check me out reading posts in the cafe threads without any context and no idea what's going on

because i'm a hardcore respectable intellectual poster 

but blue is obviously right about this.. with the quotes about the planes and the missiles and whatever and the other person being a fool who has wrong opinions

i mean any IDIOT can see that.. the truth is staring us all right in the face and some of us just choose to ignore it to make ourselves feel less dumb

not naming any names

because i forgot them

but you all know who you are


----------



## eHav (Jul 17, 2014)

this is bad, but russia can turn this into their favor actually. it seems the separatists did this, so now all russia has to do is turn on them for it and they come out on top improving their relations with everyone.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jul 17, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> What? I mean literally what? You'd rather have 90% of humanity die from a world war that would inevitably go nuclear than live with a polarized world.
> 
> Fucking what?
> 
> Is there an equivalent to an intellectual Darwin award?



I'm not saying that. However, the way things are running we're going to wind up crashing down and burning down the road. It's better to just hurry up and try containing it. That way, we save ourselves 60+ years worth of shit.



Mael said:


> He's not too bright in his idealism.



Actually that'd make me a nihilist. Which is the opposite of an idealist.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> I'm not saying that. However, the way things are running we're going to wind up crashing down and burning down the road. It's better to just hurry up and try containing it. That way, we save ourselves 60+ years worth of shit.



This is the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2014)

so many scientists that were researching on AIDS died, what a loss for humanity


----------



## Nordstrom (Jul 17, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is the stupidest fucking thing I've ever heard.



That is the most baseless, pointless, hollow and retarded response I've ever read.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 18, 2014)

This morning the Kyle & Jackie show in Sydney Australia interviewed a reporter over there. Apparently this isn't in the first time a plane got shot down. Other military and supply planes was shot down also and there was warnings earlier to not fly over that air space, yet why was the Malaysian airline so stupid? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jul 18, 2014)

^ Let's blame the Russians, I'm sure they told the plane to fly straight into a risky warzone where this shit was already happening


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2014)

The plane India's prime minister was in used the same flight corridor and was only 1 hour behind MH17. Think on that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2014)

Arishem said:


> The plane India's prime minister was in used the same flight corridor and was only 1 hour behind MH17. Think on that.



Yes, think on that and how it makes absolutely no fucking sense why anyone would be targeting India's prime minister. 

People trying to make these stupid little connections don't understand that not everything is part of some huge puzzle that needs to be solved. Some things are just mistakes and sometimes chaos wins.


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

I think the implication was that this could have been much more serious

not that there was a conspiracy

And that should also make all the idiots saying "What was the plane doing in a warzone" realize that this was an extensively trafficked air corridor

a hundred civilian jetliners flew over it today


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue said:


> I think the implication was that this could have been much more serious
> 
> not that there was a conspiracy
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't read it that way. I like this idea that they flew the plane in there as part of a set up to get it shot down, because that makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Naya (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, I am listening to the so-said a real dialog of the separatists, that says that at first they were proud to shake down an aircraft, then the intonation changed in 30 minutes or and hour, when they understood that the plane was civil. They tried to find weapons or anything but failed. They also called out loud what base was responsible for it. The last words in the dialog where: what the fuck were they doin here, they should not be here.
They also claim that they are ready to handle black boxes to the international officials.

This is 50|50 percents truthful, since there are capabilities to catch those dialogs, and they fuckers also posted in the internet thet crashed a plane the moment the Malasyian plane fell. The international reaction is already there and the channel informating this is okay one.

If you care for the news not only from internet.


As for the so-called witnesses vocaroos appearing online. They are said to be streamed online, but they were streamed several hours after the tragedy.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2014)

The close brush with catastrophe was what I was going for. While flying through or close to warzones seems stupid, it's not all that uncommon. Stupidity combined fairly rare weaponry led to this fuckup. Airliners also have transponders constantly blaring what they are, so most forces wouldn't fire on one even if they were at war. Rusky incompetence can produce miracles, though.


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

yes, now it's a warzone, but right before this happened nobody besides Ukraine called it that


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 18, 2014)

These "what was the plane even doing there??!?!?" comments are obnoxious

it was flying well above the no fly zone in place for the area.

Accident it may be, but the EU is definately gonna get involved now beyond 'sanctions'. Nobody should accept a bunch of trigger happy idiots shooting at random targets, especially if they're located right next to EU territory.


----------



## Naya (Jul 18, 2014)

olaf said:


> yes, now it's a warzone, but right before this happened nobody besides Ukraine called it that



This is what I was stating, but people tend to take the words of journalists for the words of officials.
In Ukraine they still speak about anti-terroristic operation, not a war mobilization in the highest circles. The parents of the guys out there call it a war.

And nobody from EU or else want to admit this being a war since they will have to intrude then. By playing with words they just abandon Ukraine despite all the promises, cause Russia is too big and scary.


----------



## Nic (Jul 18, 2014)

Russians saying that this was bound to happen because of Ukraine Oppression.  Only the Russians would say shit like this instead of actualy recognizing the tragedy for what it was.


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> These "what was the plane even doing there??!?!?" comments are obnoxious
> 
> it was flying well above the no fly zone in place for the area.
> 
> *Accident it may be*, but the EU is definately gonna get involved now beyond 'sanctions'. Nobody should accept a bunch of trigger happy idiots shooting at random targets, especially if they're located right next to EU territory.


heh, I do love those "oops we killed not those people we intended to kill" accidents


Nana Tsu said:


> This is what I was stating, but people tend to take the words of journalists for the words of officials.
> In Ukraine they still speak about anti-terroristic operation, not a war mobilization in the highest circles. The parents of the guys out there call it a war.
> 
> And nobody from EU or else want to admit this being a war since they well have to intrude then. By playing with words they just abandon Ukraine despite all the promises, cause Russia is too big and scary.


yeah, ukrainian politics talked about it being practicaly war, but still it was 'anti terrorist' operation.

I wonder what word games we'll see now. Besides russian 'obviously nobody besides the country that has jurisdiction over the air zone is to blame, especialy this militia that is backed with our money and arms'


----------



## Blue (Jul 18, 2014)

olaf said:


> I wonder what word games we'll see now. Besides russian 'obviously nobody besides the country that has jurisdiction over the air zone is to blame, especialy this militia that is backed with our money and arms'


And personnel

There are, without a single doubt, Russian special forces in Ukraine, advising and leading the "resistance".

And I doubt some random resistance dude can operate a anti-aircraft radar and missile system

That the resistance shouldn't have in the first place


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue said:


> And I doubt some random resistance dude can operate a anti-aircraft radar and missile system


and if he can it's the fault of UKRAINIAN FACIST OPRESSION!


----------



## Naya (Jul 18, 2014)

If he could operate he would not shoot the civil plane, I suppose. They were saying those were some random separatist dudes from... I don't already remember the base name. They just got the weapons.
Geez, 10 000 metres, Ukraine doesn't even have the footing for it


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2014)

Nic said:


> Russians saying that this was bound to happen because of Ukraine Oppression.  Only the Russians would say shit like this instead of actualy recognizing the tragedy for what it was.


Russia is a belligerent drunk in the form of country. Threats and abuse are the only methods it knows to influence its neighbors. When they reject its poison, it gets even angrier and blames everyone else for its self-inflicted disgrace, making it an even bigger pariah in the process. It's a phoenix that is constantly reborn in the state that leads to its death.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue said:


> And personnel
> 
> There are, without a single doubt, Russian special forces in Ukraine, advising and leading the "resistance".
> 
> ...


Well, they can't. Which is why they ended up shooting down a passenger plane.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 18, 2014)

> Pro-Russian separatists claimed to have found the 'black box' - which records vital flight information - of the downed passenger airliner MH17.
> 
> According to Russian news agency Interfax, First Deputy Prime Minister Andriy Purgin of the breakaway Donestsk Republic said the box will be transferred to Moscow for examination.
> 
> 'Of course, we most likely will give them to the Interstate Aviation Committee (IAC), to Moscow. They are highly qualified experts who will be able to accurately determine the cause of the disaster, even though it is so clear,' he said.



I don't usually trust the daily mail, but it's worth posting this here.

If the black box really _has_ ended up in moscow. Then whatever they say is gonna accused of being a cover up.

Especially remembering putin's magical words.



			
				Putin said:
			
		

> "This tragedy would not have happened, if there had been peace on that land, or in any case if military operations in southeastern Ukraine had not been renewed," he said in televised comments.
> 
> "And without doubt the government of the territory on which it happened bears responsibility for this frightening tragedy,"



If it's Ukraines fault and problem, they should've gotten the black box. But the Russian Army Separatists deemed it Russia's responsibility.

You just fear Russia is gonna find someway to escalate this somehow.


----------



## Naya (Jul 18, 2014)

Malaysia and USA are speachless, I admit.


----------



## Rescuebear (Jul 18, 2014)

Hard to believe Russia fucked up so badly. A lot of countries will not forget this for a long, long time.

It astounds me that Russia seems to be trying to start a war with Europe while several of the European member states are basically more powerful than Russia by themselves.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue said:


> I think the implication was that this could have been much more serious
> 
> not that there was a conspiracy
> 
> ...



Then that's one hundred idiot airlines.

If there is a known risk of your aircraft being shot down by fucking missiles, you just don't fly over that space. You shallow the loss of taking a longer way and deal with it.

I hope other airlines have learned the lesson.

Obviously all of this is the fault of the people who shot the missiles, I'm not taking the blame from them. But flying an airplane over a warzone is stupid, period.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 18, 2014)

Rescuebear said:


> Hard to believe Russia fucked up so badly. A lot of countries will not forget this for a long, long time.
> 
> It astounds me that Russia seems to be trying to start a war with Europe while several of the European member states are basically more powerful than Russia by themselves.


Ever heard of Korean Air Lines Flight 007? Shot down by the Soviets during the height of the Cold War and even the US congressman was present in that plane. Long story short, nothing ever happened over this incident. Or even Iran Air Flight 655. Shot down by American navy because they thought it was a military plane. What happened over this? Nothing.

And Russia isn't trying to start a war. You think Russia is gonna start a war over some commercial airline being shot down by trigger happy rebels?  Where is the logic in that? Russia only cares about Ukraine. They couldn't give a rats ass about rest of Europe.


----------



## bluemiracle (Jul 18, 2014)

Still can't believe.... These poor people.


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 18, 2014)

Tragic. RIP to all the victims.

This world is so fucked up


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 18, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> Ever heard of Korean Air Lines Flight 007? Shot down by the Soviets during the height of the Cold War and even the US congressman was present in that plane. Long story short, nothing ever happened over this incident. Or even Iran Air Flight 655. Shot down by American navy because they thought it was a military plane. What happened over this? Nothing.
> 
> And Russia isn't trying to start a war. You think Russia is gonna start a war over some commercial airline being shot down by trigger happy rebels?  Where is the logic in that? Russia only cares about Ukraine. They couldn't give a rats ass about rest of Europe.



This essentially

That being said...... this is the absolute LAST thing Putin wants on his head, knowing full well his nation is funding and arming the people that brought the plane down. While I don't see this escalating to all out war, It definitely going to make things stupidly tense as Russia is already on America & the EU's official shit-list


The level of fuck ups that have occurred in this entire Ukraine vs. Russia debacle is truly legendary


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 18, 2014)

The one thing that could happen, while I'm not totally sure, is Putin losing popularity in Russia.

I mean, not every Russian must be happy about this.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 18, 2014)

You know there's a lot of Russians who don't support Putin already right?


----------



## Mael (Jul 18, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> You know there's a lot of Russians who don't support Putin already right?



Seems like a vocal minority unless you read the odd article or two about Russians being pissed about the Crimea taxes they gotta pay to reintegrate.

But durr hurr "Based Putin" from the non-Russians.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 18, 2014)

> *The Malaysian passenger plane that was shot down over Ukraine on Thursday was carrying more than 100 public health experts on their way to a prominent international meeting on AIDS, according to several news reports. Their deaths have prompted an outpouring of grief from the scientific community.*
> 
> Those passengers were on their way to the 20th International AIDS Conference, which begins on Sunday in Melbourne, Australia. The group hosting the event expressed its “sincere sadness” at receiving the news in a statement released on the afternoon of Malaysia Airlines MH17′s fatal crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2014)

Russians said that "it's the responsibility of the country over which the plane goes down". Something along these lines. 

I play the Smoleńsk card. What now, Russians? Gonna take responsibility for the death of Polish president and 97 other rather important people?

//HbS


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh shit. Here come the conspiracy theories......

"The AmeriCONS and the Jooz were responsible because they didn't want the cure for Aids to become public!"


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 18, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> The one thing that could happen, while I'm not totally sure, is Putin losing popularity in Russia.
> 
> I mean, not every Russian must be happy about this.


Putin is still very popular in Russia, I can tell you that much. The guy is essentially cult of personality and he's the center of it in Russia.



Deputy Myself said:


> You know there's a lot of Russians who don't support Putin already right?


You know speaking out of your ass isn't considered fact, right?


----------



## Greedy master (Jul 18, 2014)

there is a new theory about this which says that the target of the missile was putin's aircraft who passed from the same airway just one hour earlier. Russia blames ukrainians for it.


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

because shooting putins plane would help ukraine so much

dear god, right now "putin hating gays so much that he kills 100 aids researchers so gays can die from aids" theory seem more plausible than this


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2014)

World War 3 here we come 

I wonder how much humility will Pro European people and NATO will take.
Cuz this shit is bound to explode if Russia keeps hiting people in the nuts .

I personally don't care for any of them even tho I live in EU.


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I personally don't care for any of them even tho I live in EU.


are you so retarded that you don't even know about it?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2014)

olaf said:


> are you so retarded that you don't even know about it?



What part of I don't care didn't you read cuz I think you made yourself look retarded


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> What part of I don't care didn't you read cuz I think you made yourself look retarded


oh sorry, I forgot I was dealing with mentaly deficient person

"are you so not smart that you aren't aware of your not smartness?"

because if you live in Europe and follow the news and still doesn't care even a bit about something that can have a huge impact on Europe is plain dumb.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 18, 2014)

olaf said:


> oh sorry, I forgot I was dealing with mentaly deficient person
> 
> "are you so not smart that you aren't aware of your not smartness?"
> 
> *because if you live in Europe and follow the news and still doesn't care even a bit about something that can have a huge impact on Europe is plain dumb*



You do know that being an asshole makes you even more of a dumbass then you are.
And i want to have a huge impact on EU cuz we have retarded leaders who may have the same IQ as you.

Im pro war. Fuck all of them.
And if everyone would think the same the world would be boring so go fuck yourself. Bye.


----------



## Easley (Jul 18, 2014)

Would it really be an inconvenience to divert a civilian airliner around a war zone? Flying over this area can make you a potential target, so why take the risk? Airline companies should do everything possible to keep their passengers safe, especially when they already know how chaotic things are on the ground. It's irresponsible and stupid.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jul 18, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, think on that and how it makes absolutely no fucking sense why anyone would be targeting India's prime minister.
> 
> People trying to make these stupid little connections don't understand that not everything is part of some huge puzzle that needs to be solved. Some things are just mistakes and sometimes chaos wins.



Actually, it may do... BRICS summit and all that. But it would do very little beyond throw India for a minor loop, so it's rather unlikely.



Blue said:


> I think the implication was that this could have been much more serious
> 
> not that there was a conspiracy
> 
> ...



And they won't anymore, gladly. I'd have to be insane to use that air corridor even if it was open.



olaf said:


> yes, now it's a warzone, but right before this happened nobody besides Ukraine called it that



I considered it a hot zone just like FARC strongholds in Colombia.



Rescuebear said:


> Hard to believe Russia fucked up so badly. A lot of countries will not forget this for a long, long time.
> 
> It astounds me that Russia seems to be trying to start a war with Europe while several of the European member states are basically more powerful than Russia by themselves.



I agree with everything but the last one. What did you smoke to give you that impression?



bluemiracle said:


> Still can't believe.... These poor people.



Yes, that is the sad part. But I have no idea what we can do now. If Putin stops Reagan style support, he's going to lose popularity in Russia for looking weak.



jackieshann said:


> Tragic. RIP to all the victims.
> 
> This world is so fucked up



And people ask me why I'd rather give it a painless death over letting it slowly go to shit.



The Faceless Man said:


> World War 3 here we come
> 
> I wonder how much humility will Pro European people and NATO will take.
> Cuz this shit is bound to explode if Russia keeps hiting people in the nuts .
> ...



Indeed. All I know is that a lot of people will stop suffering... Also more  for us.


----------



## baconbits (Jul 18, 2014)

Rescuebear said:


> Hard to believe Russia fucked up so badly. A lot of countries will not forget this for a long, long time.



I'm not sure that they should be too concerned.  They invaded Ukraine and no one did anything; the current attitude is about as pacifist as British PM Chamberlain before WW2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Video has surfaced of a "rebel" BUK being rushed towards the Russian border. Interesting thing about the video is you can see the BUK has fired 2 missiles as they are missing.

[YOUTUBE]L4HJmev5xg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/rebel-leader-gives-bizarre-account-plane-crash-182256709.html
Retard leader Jerkin Gerkin is now claiming that the plane was filled with dead bodies and is an elaborate ploy to discredit his cause. russia.txt


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 18, 2014)

Arishem said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/rebel-leader-gives-bizarre-account-plane-crash-182256709.html
> Retard leader Jerkin Gerkin is now claiming that the plane was filled with dead bodies and is an elaborate ploy to discredit his cause. russia.txt



I've seen a lot of bizarre things related to this but this just about tops everything. Why on earth would they have already been dead? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 18, 2014)

Byakk? said:


> I've seen a lot of bizarre things related to this but this just about tops everything. Why on earth would they have already been dead? That's ridiculous.


It's not that surprising when you look at these turds:Putin scraped through the bottom of the barrel when he went looking for insurgents. These _cossacks_ are a bunch of dirty uneducated bumpkins motivated by vodka, drugs, and love of violence. I doubt most of them give two shits about Russia, but were actually drawn in by the opportunity to kill people and blow stuff up.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 18, 2014)

Noticing most News feeds on this aren't showing the initial conversation between the Rebels when the flight was shot down. They were laughing and grabbing it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 18, 2014)

If I were the crew of that SAM launcher, I'd be getting the hell out before the Spetznaz come knocking.


----------



## Chelydra (Jul 18, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> If I were the crew of that SAM launcher, I'd be getting the hell out before the Spetznaz come knocking.



 implying the Russians actually care, or will do anything 

Forget the ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2014)

I would like to point out that my earlier point about flying over a war zone seems to be valid: 

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/18/airlines-avoid-ukraine-airspace-mh17


----------



## KyuubiYondaime (Jul 18, 2014)

Obama said he'd so something about it if there were any americans on the plane...that seems a bit injust to me to the other human beings...

It sucks that we live in a war world.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 18, 2014)

Wish obama had more passion in his response. Really embarrassing. The fact that it was blown up with or without Americans on board doesn't matter. This was an act of merciless evil and all Obama can say is meaningless words. So sad


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2014)

KyuubiYondaime said:


> Obama said he'd so something about it if there were any americans on the plane...that seems a bit injust to me to the other human beings...
> 
> It sucks that we live in a war world.



There might have been one, and they were dumb enough to buy a ticket on an airline that lost a plane not a year ago. Lost a whole fucking plane and then lied about it.


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would like to point out that my earlier point about flying over a war zone seems to be valid:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/18/airlines-avoid-ukraine-airspace-mh17


because it's so weird that civilan airplanes avoid region where civilan airplane was just shot down

before that it was just ukrainian military helicopters and planes that got shot down (and on much lower altitudes) so nobody cared, cause "it's not a war, just some local kerfuffle"


----------



## Naya (Jul 19, 2014)

People often too ignorant about they ways airplanes use, while it's an open information and you can always check what way you are going to fly. I am surprised there were not that few europeans on that plane - aren't they civilized and informated enough to check if they are going to be safe?
I don't know, Malaysia is like bleh. Oh a plane crash?.. Whatever... Oh Russians have our black boxes and don't give it back?.. Whatever... They hope US will intrude or what?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

Nana Tsu said:


> People often too ignorant about they ways airplanes use, while it's an open information and you can always check what way you are going to fly. I am surprised there were not that few europeans on that plane - aren't they civilized and informated enough to check if they are going to be safe?
> I don't know, Malaysia is like bleh. Oh a plane crash?.. Whatever... Oh Russians have our black boxes and don't give it back?.. Whatever... They hope US will intrude or what?



We don't have a dog in this fight.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm sure it'll go as a strongly worded letter and a shaking of fists


----------



## Naya (Jul 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We don't have a dog in this fight.



but yesterday thay sad that there was a number of British citizens there. not a german shepherd of course, but a scotch at least.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 19, 2014)

The scum seem content to let their victims' bodies rot in the sun while they prevent any real investigation or cleanup of the crash site. Classy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, people have been looting bodies too.


----------



## blueblip (Jul 19, 2014)

Conspiracy tiiiiiiiiiiiiiime! Gather 'round children! Uncle Blueblip has a doozie from a pro-Russian Ukrainian militant.



> *Rebel Leader Gives Bizarre Account of Malaysia Airlines Plane Crash *
> _Associated Press | Updated: July 19, 2014 09:29 IST_
> 
> Moscow:  A top pro-Russia rebel commander in eastern Ukraine has given a bizarre version of events surrounding the Malaysian jetliner crash - *suggesting many of the victims may have died days before the plane took off.*
> ...


*Source:*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh God, I bet Immortal Itachi can't stop coming himself.


----------



## Blue (Jul 19, 2014)

This is what you get when you ask monkeys their opinions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

Blue said:


> This is what you get when you ask monkeys their opinions.



"We couldn't tell a commuter jet from a military one, but let me tell you about the stages of decomposition of a body that was dumped out of an unraveling plane from a high altitude over a six mile debris field."


----------



## Undertaker (Jul 19, 2014)

This is a mess I feared. This conflict has to end as soon as possible.

I don`t understand what Putin tries to accomplish. You take Crimea and calm the fuck down. But now other countries will ride Russia`s ass with sanctions for years. It`s even worse if part of Ukraine becomes hot spot for a long time.

This is horrible.


----------



## Naya (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you know that one woman and her child missed that plane? They got late for the flight and thus ruvived. Sadly lucky.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2014)

Because Russia doesnt want Ukraine join NATO


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 19, 2014)

man that rebel leader saying the people on the plane were already dead before it took off

sure they were numbnuts


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 19, 2014)

Already dead??! Guys this isnt like when you're 12 and you're running around your house and break something expensive and when your mom asks what the hell happened you say.

"It was like that before I got here"

You cant do that people died take responsiblity


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 19, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Conspiracy tiiiiiiiiiiiiiime! Gather 'round children! Uncle Blueblip has a doozie from a pro-Russian Ukrainian militant.
> 
> *Source:*



Please give us access to the bodies so we can run tests proving or disproving that.

No?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2014)

shit smells of false flag


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 19, 2014)

Has anyone watched Obama talked about this.  man his so fucking scared... or at least his tone its so lameee.


----------



## Mael (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> shit smells of false flag







The Faceless Man said:


> Has anyone watched Obama talked about this.  man his so fucking scared... or at least his tone its so lameee.



*he's* so fucking scared...

/HB

Maybe he's upset?


----------



## Seirenity (Jul 19, 2014)

Sadly, 293 people from my country died. I just hope the right people will be punished for this massacre.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 20, 2014)

*MH17 air crash: Recovered bodies put on train, destination:unknown*


> The remains of up to 196 people from the MH17 crash in Ukraine have been loaded on to refrigerated rail wagons, to be taken to an unknown destination.
> 
> All 298 people on Malaysia Airlines flight MH17 died when a missile reportedly hit it on Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-28389991


----------



## Zaru (Jul 22, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh, people have been looting bodies too.



Says              who


----------



## Chelydra (Jul 22, 2014)

Seirenity said:


> Sadly, 293 people from my country died. I just hope the right people will be punished for this massacre.



I can assure you that _no one_ will be punished for this  The Russians(lets not pretend it was not since the system used were given by and possibly manned by Russians) have a history with this shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2014)

Actually I will think Russia will throw who ever did it under the bus as a face saving excercise.



> I can assure you that no one will be punished for this The Russians(lets not pretend it was not since the system used were given by and possibly manned by Russians) have a history with this shit.



So do the US and maybe couple others as well, like this it was likely a case of mistaken identity not a deliberate target of a civilian aircraft.


----------



## Blue (Jul 22, 2014)

Russia is the only major country that deliberately shot down a civilian airliner knowing it was a civilian airliner.


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 23, 2014)

> we don't know a name, we don't know a rank and we're not even 100 percent sure of a nationality


In other words, there is not a single proof that it weren't Ukrainians.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jul 23, 2014)

> *Greece backs UN resolution demanding access to MH17 crash site*​
> *Foreign Minister Evangelos Venizelos (photo) made it clear on Tuesday that Greece backs a United Nations Security Council resolution passed on Monday which demands that armed groups in eastern Ukraine allow ?safe, secure, full and unrestricted access? to the site where Malaysia Airlines flight MH17 crashed, killing all 296 people on board.*
> 
> The 15-member council unanimously adopted the Australian-drafted resolution, which demands those responsible ?be held to account and that all states cooperate fully with efforts to establish accountability.?
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Says              who



Why doesn't CTK respond to my trap question? I was hoping he was referring to the pic of the guy holding a teddybear


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> Russia is the only major country that deliberately shot down a civilian airliner knowing it was a civilian airliner.



That was the USSR not Russia.  That is like saying England is the UK when clearly it isn't.


----------



## Blue (Jul 23, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> That was the USSR not Russia.  That is like saying England is the UK when clearly it isn't.



But it is. If every Englishman wants to bomb Finland and every Scot, Welshman, and Northern Irishman is against it, Finland is getting super bombed.

The USSR was the same way, but even more so. Russia was absurdly dominant.

Americans often say "The English" to refer to the UK, and we said "The Russians" to refer to the USSR. That isn't simply ignorance.


----------



## Chelydra (Jul 23, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> That was the USSR not Russia.  That is like saying England is the UK when clearly it isn't.



OMG the attempt to absolve Russia of guilt here is hilarious. 

But they were the USSR  lame.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 23, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> That was the USSR not Russia.  That is like saying England is the UK when clearly it isn't.



Putin is a former KGB agent and is trying to claim old soviet territory

It's not USSR classic but it is ussr


----------



## Arishem (Jul 23, 2014)

IncompetentRussian conscripts don't understand OPSEC.


----------



## scaramanga (Jul 24, 2014)

Arishem said:


> IncompetentRussian conscripts don't understand OPSEC.



Becuase you cannot post fakes in Internet.


----------



## Naya (Jul 24, 2014)

Blue said:


> Americans often say "The English" to refer to the UK, and we said "The Russians" to refer to the USSR. That isn't simply ignorance.


not that long ago it was also like:
- Where is he from?
- From Ukraine.
- Oh, he is Russian!..


----------



## Warrior3 (Jul 31, 2014)

It was probably Ukraine's fault. Some Spanish dispatcher working in Kyiv has said that the plane was being carried by two Ukrainian fighter-planes.
I don't care about Russia and I hate Russia's policy towards my country.

But it really sucks that two brother Slavic Nations fight.


----------

